# what big, serious things annoy you?



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

So we can moan about binmen, ebay, mice and Volcom, without feeling guilty.

Vent your opinions on todays serious issues.....


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

fuckin don't get me started on binmen!! Why is it I can leave my bin on the car stand next to my drive yet religiously come back to it right in the centre of the drive thus me having to get out of the car to move it!!! I'm sure they do it on purpose to piss people off!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

well said ikon, I think the very same!

J
Xx


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> fuckin don't get me started on binmen!! Why is it I can leave my bin on the car stand next to my drive yet religiously come back to it right in the centre of the drive thus me having to get out of the car to move it!!! I'm sure they do it on purpose to piss people off!!! [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]


Same wankers


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

same here. they also block the road in the morning when your going to work and even though they can pull in between parked cars they wont! and make you wait and then you can see them snigg ering! i had a right argument with the driver a few weeks back after he laughed at me :evil:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I do remember a time many years ago when I was living in a flat my bin man would if I had forgotten take my rubbish out of the bin and put a new bag in for me, that was service and ditto same service was tipped twice a year.

I was raving quite heavily at the time so this could all be in my imagination.

These days are very different.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> well said ikon, I think the very same!
> 
> J
> Xx


hold on.....I didnt write that! someone changed it!

J
xx


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

:lol: :lol: At the title!!

But c'mon... binmen... they belong in the "little things that annoy you" section!!

My biggest gripe in life is people who moan about little things constantly! :lol: I'm not talking the odd thing every other week, i'm talking about people who have to moan about something different every day, sometimes more than one thing a day. GET OVER IT, this world isn't perfect so stop letting little things wind you up and give the "content with life" peoples ears a break! :lol:

(Hypocritical) Rant over!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thieves......I hope you have your fuckin hands cut off you fuckin scum bag

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Thieves......I hope you have your fuckin hands cut off you fuckin scum bag
> 
> J
> xx


 Awww Jess!

You're so sweet sometimes! :-*


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

my belly.....


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

they can imprison near on 2 million people in an area 140sq miles , erect a 12 foot concrete wall around them, and call them terrorists when they fight back,,, yea sure,, is anybody so blind to believe that ..


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Who's "they"? The smurfs?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i will give you a clue baby,,,, no it is not the foorballer !!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

What's a foorballer?

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

a footballer who has had a few too many,,,,, you could take that as another clue,,,,, tho it might not help


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

NickG said:


> :lol: :lol: At the title!!
> 
> But c'mon... binmen... they belong in the "little things that annoy you" section!!
> 
> ...


Well said :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

roddy said:


> a footballer who has had a few too many,,,,, you could take that as another clue,,,,, tho it might not help


I have no interest in football or anyone who plays it......next

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

40 defensless people slaughtered by Israeli soldiers in last 12 hours [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> 40 defensless people slaughtered by Israeli soldiers in last 12 hours [smiley=bomb.gif]


And what about the innocent Israelis who are attacked daily yet when their government reacts they are told to show restraint?

Only one side of an argument gives a lopsided story.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

" restraint "  :? [smiley=bomb.gif] ,, 410 dead in last 10 days,, 60 so far today alone...,, really only goes to show that the Zionist movment does not actually listen to the majority Israli population who do not support the government policy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum don't waste your breath mate he's an ignorant fool only seeing what he wants to see.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

jamman said:


> Callum don't waste your breath mate he's an ignorant fool only seeing what he wants to see.


I gather that buddy.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i see what is there and many others world wide can see,, not just that of few ignorant characters on a car forum who seem only to see things down their own rifle sights... [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Rifles being standard equipment on Tornado GR1s :lol:

Speaks volumes you ignorant "little" man.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if the difference between a rifle and whatever armaments a fighter plane has is the only argument you can put up then that just shows what kind of an arsehole you are pall,,, big man ,, hahahah fk off ya prick,,, [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

roddy said:


> if the difference between a rifle and whatever armaments a fighter plane has is the only argument you can put up then that just shows what kind of an arsehole you are pall,,, big man ,, hahahah fk off ya prick,,, [smiley=book2.gif]


What newspaper do you read Roddy? [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not many TBH,, but i know that Israeli " hero s " ( sic ) killed 90 , mostly civilian , people today..
update,, over 100,,, but at least 2 israeli attackers have been captured


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> not many TBH,, but i know that Israeli " hero s " ( sic ) killed 90 , mostly civilian , people today..
> update,, over 100,,, but at least 2 israeli attackers have been captured


You really are an ill educated cretin.

Sadly you cant't educate stupid. I just hope you can't breed.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Lol you can't teach stupid but you can breed it lol

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

so speaketh another " hero "... [smiley=bomb.gif] 
was it you who was boasting about you activities in Iraq,, look at what you have left there, you mindless cretin !!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Jog on you illiterate fuckwit

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

interesting,, tho not surprising , how you mindless cretins come on here with insults, but never even try to discus the issues, or try to explain the carnage and anarchy which your actions have caused everywhere you go,, never solved any problems, just make it easy for oil companies to get their oil . you dont even know it,, you are just fkn cannon fodder !!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> so speaketh another " hero "... [smiley=bomb.gif]
> was it you who was boasting about you activities in Iraq,, look at what you have left there, you mindless cretin !!


Haha what a cretin you are.

Did I make any policies in Iraq? NO
Did I decide we should go into Iraq? NO
Did I actually want to go into Iraq? NO
Did I join up knowing I had to go to Iraq? NO
Was any war in Iraq even a possibility when I joined? NO

You really are some new special type of retard. A proper keyboard warrior who gives it the big man behind a keyboard yet severely lacks the mental fortitude to actually do something to try and make the world better or stand up for his beliefs.

Why not join the rest of the retarded Scots who think a YES vote will actually work out better for them than staying with the UK. All the intelligent Scots I know are all voting NO.

You have shown little to no intelligence in your time on this forum so I highly doubt you will in future.,

The whole world is stupider having read your comments, may god have mercy on your soul


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The only issue here seems to be you roddy as all you want to do is ignore real facts into the British army's presence in other countries and believe your own, you don't accept other opinions merely fight them

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

did i , did i, did i,, no no no etc etc etc..,,,, did your hired gun and you numb skull create the situation in Iraq today ????? yes yes yes !!!!! the rest of your shit tirade says more for you than i ever could !!


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok so you want to discuss the issue?

Right you kong the Jews were rightly or wrongly given a homeland after the atrocities of the 2nd world war. At the time the land was inhabited by Muslims.

This new land was drawn up and segregated into various areas, to this day many many muslims live peacefully in Israel, there are many many mosques within the old town.

The Gaza strip area is actually part of Israel as per the 1967 accord which was drawn up by representatives of all faiths from around the middle east.

Large parts of Jordan is actually land allocated to the Jewish state of Israel.

All military action by Israel is in direct retaliation to attacks from Palestinian militants.

Where all Israel attacks come from military bases the Palestinian attacks come from heavily populated areas normally from the top of populated buildings, they know full well that there will be retaliation from the Israeli government yet they still put their own peoples lives in danger.

Once the Israeli's retaliate and cause deaths which bearing in mind where the attacks are coming from they then parade the victims in front of the TV cameras demanding the Jews be reprimanded.

Before the current land offensive into the strip by Israel they performed a letter drop warning all residents of an impending attack, Hamas knowing this then pleaded with their people to return home, not because they should be there but because they need them there as a human shield.

But your right the Israelis are bang out of order.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> did i , did i, did i,, no no no etc etc etc..,,,, did your hired gun and you numb skull create the situation in Iraq today ????? yes yes yes !!!!! the rest of your shit tirade says more for you than i ever could !!


Pray tell how?

Probably find your involvement siting in front of your computer in your mummys basement had just as much impact in the outcome in Iraq as I did.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

He's prob still sat there Callum leave him be

J
Xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mummys basement,, yes real good,,, the first mid east terrorist was moshy diane ( sorry if spelling is not right ) when in the 1940s he and other zionist were going around, with the help of brittish soldiers ousting palestinians from their homes.. i love you one about the israeli letters telling the palestinians to vacate their hjomes,,, bloody hell, dont you know that there are near on 2 million of them imprisoned in an area 140 sq miles,,, as we saw in the slaughter today,, there is nowhere for them to go !!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

There is.....Scotland 

J
Xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> mummys basement,, yes real good,,, the first mid east terrorist was moshy diane ( sorry if spelling is not right ) when in the 1940s he and other zionist were going around, with the help of brittish soldiers ousting palestinians from their homes.. i love you one about the israeli letters telling the palestinians to vacate their hjomes,,, bloody hell, dont you know that there are near on 2 million of them imprisoned in an area 140 sq miles,,, as we saw in the slaughter today,, there is nowhere for them to go !!!


What you mean the ones given safe temporary passage into Jordan until the offensive was over which was negotiated by the Israel government?

The same passage they would have taken if Hamas didn't force them to stay as a human shield?

There is no dispute about a Palestinian state, the only issue is that they are not willing to sit down and agree to let the Jews also have their access to the "holy land".

The biggest issue is that the devout muslims follow the Koran explicitly and refuse to accept the notion that any other religion exists.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

actually i believe that most of the Israeli population do not support the government policy or actions which are driven by a zionist minority with support from the settlers


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> actually i believe that most of the Israeli population do not support the government policy or actions which are driven by a zionist minority with support from the settlers


I believe they support retaliation but not any "1st" attack.

Like I said before Jerusalem currently houses many different religions including Muslim who live very peacefully.

The big issue with Israel is that they hate the Iranians and are just waiting for a chance to launch a Nuke into their territory.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Callum you will soon ascertain the fact that Roddy isn't very bright :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> Why not join the rest of the retarded Scots who think a YES vote will actually work out better for them than staying with the UK. All the intelligent Scots I know are all voting NO.


Guess im one of them "retarded scots" as are most of my family and friends.

I actually thought you were a decent enough guy. Seems I was wrong. 

As for a yes not working... you think the situation in the UK is currently working?.. I draw your attention to the 400% rise in people relying on food banks under crippling Westminster austerity and cruel welfare reforms that have cost more to implement than they have saved.

Dissapointed in your attitude m8. You really can see why the no supporters have earned the tag "bitter together"


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jamman said:


> Callum you will soon ascertain the fact that Roddy isn't very bright :wink:


i really dont think you need to advise callum on anything, whereas within his abusive and insulting rants he has however managed to put up a cohesive, tho fundamentally flawed , explination to back his point of view , you on the other hand have managed nothing except your usual windbag jingoistic crap laced with abuse from your first flawed post that started this " discussion ",,,, big bright man,, you joke.. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks like Roddy has finished reading his copy of The Sun. :wink:

I see Jordan is on the front this morning did she give you much insight into the current problems?

I'll stand with my not very bright assertion :!: comma comma comma


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > Why not join the rest of the retarded Scots who think a YES vote will actually work out better for them than staying with the UK. All the intelligent Scots I know are all voting NO.
> ...


You really honestly think life will be much better under the salmon?

You currently get free perceptions, free university and lots of other perks granted to you by Westminster funds.

With your little country having one of the highest unemployment ratios in these Isles coupled with the high proportion of Scots with acute drug or alcohol issues it is simply not sustainable.

Some Scots seem to think that if they get independence the north sea oil & gas automatically becomes theirs, not quite as simple as that. Nearly all of the fields have been sold to private companies meaning in the grand scheme of things there will be little new income from this industry.

The manufacturing industry is nearly dead. I am currently working in Fife on a new build project that is so far from completion yet already a year late that the client have now decided enough is enough and are taking it to Holland. The safety record on site is shockingly bad. I've worked in Iraq & Afghanistan as well as other countries with a better safety record.

I do find it amusing that you "thought I was an ok guy until one comment". That pretty much says that someone is ok until they disagree with you.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Very true Callum :wink:


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> You currently get free perceptions, free university and lots of other perks granted to you by Westminster funds.
> 
> With your little country having one of the highest unemployment ratios in these Isles coupled with the high proportion of Scots with acute drug or alcohol issues it is simply not sustainable.
> 
> ...


We dont get "perks" granted by wesminster. We pay for these services out of our block grant, which is getting cut by 2bn next year. Scotland is not this poor country you are trying to make out callum, we contibute more per head than england and have done in every one of the last 33 years, one might argue we subsadise you.

Scotland has been crippled by sucessive Westminster governments who dont seem to give a fuck about anything north of Birmingham. As it stands we have control of about 7% of our own affairs granted to us by a government we never voted for. Who can take these back at a whim.

As I've said before we have more Giant Pandas up here than Tory ministers. But still they directly control 93% of our country. Scotland has a poverty problem, caused by these greedy people, we are using foodbanks to feed children at the same time as welfare reforms take more money from the poorest.

We can do better than this..

And yes I did think you were ok..... till you blindly branded 1/2 of my country, and most my family and frends "retards" .

Im not bitter though, you have a right to your opinions.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > You currently get free perceptions, free university and lots of other perks granted to you by Westminster funds.
> ...


I think someone has been taken in by the salmon.

You rely think he's going to be any better than Westminster? I highly doubt it.

Better the devil you know in my opinion.

No EU trade agreement, you will have to fund your own military and yes you will need one as all Scottish will not be allowed to serve in the British Army any more, no MOD contracts in Glasgow, no BAE contracts, oil companies moving to the North East as the salmon will force them that way due to his demand for employing scottish workers offshore before British.

It won't work, the Welsh were also offered a full independence and they decided it better to stick with what you have and for good reason.

Sadly your country will always be held back by the William Wallace wannabes and that will be your downfall. I say this with a heave heart as my dads side of the family are all scots and many of them still live there.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Callum-TT said:


> You rely think he's going to be any better than Westminster? I highly doubt it.


I think this is a very real risk. Not Salmond specifically, but whichever person/party happens to be in charge. I think the feeling of disaffection and general mistrust of Westminster is a symptom of modern PR-based career politics and has nothing to do with geography. Leaving the union and having their own bunch of useless twits instead of our bunch of useless twits might not be the breath of fresh air they're expecting.

I guess there's no risk of UKIP ever getting any power in an independent Scotland though, a fact which single handedly justifies the 'yes' campaign...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> I think someone has been taken in by the salmon.
> 
> You rely think he's going to be any better than Westminster? I highly doubt it.
> 
> ...


Wales are a different kettle of fish. They need England. We dont.

Ask yourself if Scotland is such a basket case why are the torys so desperate to keep us? Its almost like we have got something they want.

The argument of whether scotland can make it independently has already been won, and a while ago too.

Too wee, too poor, too stupid aproach that the bitter together campaign started on came back and bit them in the baws... its now moved onto dont go we need you.... and thats not washing either.

If BAE pull out, and they very well may not im sure scotland will find other companys willing to make use of world class ship yards, remember scotland its self will also be building ships for a scottish navy.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > You rely think he's going to be any better than Westminster? I highly doubt it.
> ...


Couldn't disagree more with our own politicians being as bad as the mob in Westminster. Scotland has done well with devolution. Free health care, a stable NHS, free education just a few of the things we have made the most of.

As for the UKIP mob, I couldn't agree more. They and thier racist biggoted policies dont wash well here.


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone has been taken in by the salmon.
> ...


Lol if current construction project in Scotland are anything to go by you won't have an active Navy for about 25-30 years.

Also if your welfare systems turn out that good you will find your country riddled with the strays of the world.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

it seems that some of you people think that an independent Scotland is going to be a fascist state run by Alex Salmond ,,,,,,i dont know where you can get that missconception , Alex may well be our leader if he is voted in, as may any body else who gets a majority vote.. :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

jamman said:


> Looks like Roddy has finished reading his copy of The Sun. :wink:
> 
> I see Jordan is on the front this morning did she give you much insight into the current problems?
> 
> I'll stand with my not very bright assertion :!: comma comma comma


another stupid empty post from the windbag :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Well if you stopped biting I might stop prodding '

'tard x


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

jamman said:


> 'tard x


You missed a crucial word at the start....

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > You currently get free perceptions, free university and lots of other perks granted to you by Westminster funds.
> ...


 I haven't followed the independence campaign much and therefore don't know (nor care?) much about the issues as I don't understand how dividing the UK union can give us more power in Europe.








But I'm genuinely surprised to hear Scotland is run by Pandas!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Skeee said:


> But I'm genuinely surprised to hear Scotland is run by Pandas!


And Giant ones at that!

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > But I'm genuinely surprised to hear Scotland is run by Pandas!
> ...


Yea, they only cost £20 million pounds. Considerably less than a tory mp


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


Fingers crossed you take Gordon Brown and the Queen back if you get independence.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


Oh christ no. Not brown... the man is an abomination. [smiley=bomb.gif] maybe we could disguise him as a stick of bamboo and fead him to a panda.

Not really sure how we could take the queen back. Shes English :?:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


She was born in Scotland so as far as I'm concerned is Scottish 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

pow! lol

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> She was born in Scotland so as far as I'm concerned is Scottish
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


She was born in Mayfair m8.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/ ... Queen.html

Unless she was born twice... she does have 2 birthdays :lol:

We will take Phil the Greek though, hes pretty quality 



Lollypop86 said:


> pow! lol
> 
> J
> xx


Are you hell bent on falling out with me.?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

By all accounts if her mother was Scottish then she's half....

Her mother was the youngest daughter of Scottish aristocrat Claude Bowes-Lyon, 14th Earl of Strathmore and Kinghorne. She was born by Caesarean section at 2.40 am (GMT) on 21 April 1926 at her maternal grandfather's London house: 17 Bruton Street, Mayfair.[1] She was baptised by the Anglican Archbishop of York, Cosmo Gordon Lang, in the private chapel of Buckingham Palace on 29 May,[2]* and named Elizabeth after her mother, Alexandra after George V's mother, who had died six months earlier, and Mary after her paternal grandmother.[4] Her close family called her "Lilibet".[5] George V cherished his granddaughter, and during his serious illness in 1929 her regular visits were credited in the popular press and by later biographers with raising his spirits and aiding his recovery.[6]

.....so which half do you want?

J
xx*


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > pow! lol
> ...


......no, but you seem to be under that assumption :/

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Lollypop86 said:
> ...


I wonder why?

Also, correct me if im wrong but isn't it fathers nationality and place of birth that decide nationality.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

who cares? her mother was Scottish that makes her half and half, like blue blood and red blood.....

I dont know Bri Bri you tell me why? LY

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sometimes it is hard to credit what some people do believe,, and then they wonder why we want independence !!!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Prob the best time to stop talking about yourself the rodders before you embarass yourself

J
xx


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Queen Elizabeth II is the male-line great-granddaughter of Edward VII, who inherited the crown from his mother, Queen Victoria. His father, Victoria's consort, was Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha; hence Queen Elizabeth is a patrilineal descendant of Albert's family, the German princely House of Wettin.

The House of Windsor is the current Royal House of the United Kingdom and each of the other Commonwealth realms. The older part is a branch of the Saxe-Coburg and Gotha line of the House of Wettin, while the newer part is a branch of the Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg line of the House of Oldenburg.

High anti-German feeling among the people during World War I prompted the Royal Family to abandon all titles held under the German crown and to change German-sounding titles and house names for English-sounding versions. On 17 July 1917, a royal proclamation by George V provided that all agnatic descendants of Queen Victoria would be members of the House of Windsor with the personal surname of Windsor. The name Windsor has a long association with English royalty through the town of Windsor and Windsor Castle.

From Wikipedia. Now, you can't get more European than that. Sausage anyone?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

so your saying she is part scottish, part german and part english? lol

J
xx


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

My alsations were born in reading so does that mean they are part German part southern and part northern im really confused now


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

blackpoolfc said:


> My alsations were born in reading so does that mean they are part German part southern and part northern im really confused now


Throw in a bit of irish just for good measure.....and welsh.....and spanish......and russian......and fuck it some horse too lol

J
xx


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

John-H said:


> Queen Elizabeth II is the male-line great-granddaughter of Edward VII, who inherited the crown from his mother, Queen Victoria. His father, Victoria's consort, was Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha; hence Queen Elizabeth is a patrilineal descendant of Albert's family, the German princely House of Wettin.
> 
> The House of Windsor is the current Royal House of the United Kingdom and each of the other Commonwealth realms. The older part is a branch of the Saxe-Coburg and Gotha line of the House of Wettin, while the newer part is a branch of the Schleswig-Holstein-Sonderburg-Glücksburg line of the House of Oldenburg.
> 
> ...


excellent john,,, but the facts don't really matter,, some will still think she is scottish


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well Queen Victoria spent a lot of time in Scotland and got on very well with her servant John Brown and he didn't half look Scottish:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

aye laddie, but ah dinnae think he wiz desperate enough tae shag a half german dwarf !!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not so sure. There were rumors of a child.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

hahah,, i remain unconvinced..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

listening to Obama lying throo his teath...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

today ISRAEL SEIZE 1000 acres of Palestinian land to further expand illegal new settlements,, no word of this in main stream media...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I saw a little "caption" running along the bottom of the screen, but not an actual item on the news (this morning).


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

what big, serious things annoy you?

My testicles.......


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

umm....you should probably see a doctor about that lol

J
xx


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Fab 4 TT said:


> what big, serious things annoy you?
> My testicles.......





Lollypop86 said:


> umm....you should probably see a doctor about that lol
> J
> xx


 _Desperate Dan is advising Buster Gonad?_


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

you and I are gona fall out.....

J
xx


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

Religion angers me. Every single one of them.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

ttpete225 said:


> Religion angers me. Every single one of them.


 Don't worry it will die out in one or two hundred years as mankind grows up. :wink:



Lollypop86 said:


> you and I are gon*n*a fall out.....
> J
> xx


 Awwww?

LY.

_Your words._ :lol:


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

Skeee said:


> ttpete225 said:
> 
> 
> > Religion angers me. Every single one of them.


 Don't worry it will die out in one or two hundred years as mankind grows up. :wink:

When people become educated then


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

ttpete225 said:


> Religion angers me. Every single one of them.


How DARE you insult my religion.

May the flying spaghetti monster smite you down with his noodly apendege.


----------



## BaueruTc (Aug 21, 2011)

Coming back from a couple of nights away that you had already paid for fully via Expedia, Only to find you have just been charged again by the Hotel!

WTF!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------

